# Casting a full body??



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Anybody have any tricks to making a full body mold? Whats the best method, using mannequins, or can you cast your own limbs etc.....we want to make a mold to make several body parts as well as a full sized body......anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I imagine it isn't very different than making a life cast, only much larger and more expensive. Do you know how to make a lifecast?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Vilethings.com and look at the Corkus the Body project. That is VERY involved, but a great result!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I was going to get into a long drawn out post, but im not! Here is a nice how to

http://www.bioweapons.com/Costuming.htm


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I wonder if you could do a duct tape dummie and then reinforce that for a life cast.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

If your going to make a duct tape dummy, why would you need to make a life cast off of it, just fiberglass or hard coat it with something, thats what I would do anyway, if you life cast a duct tape dummy, your going to get a life cast of a duct tape dummy.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've made duct tape dummies and then filled them with Great Stuff foam. They hold their form and are still lightweight. I can change their clothes from year to year with no problem.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

If you wear spandex, and then after cutting it off use the duct tape dummy as the interior of the mold. Just would need to re-enforce the duct tape dummy to handle wha ever medium you were using to do the casr.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've used the duct tape bodyforms and reinforced them with greatstuff also. If you do it for a full body, you'll definitely want to put together a basic PVC skeleton and put it in there and foam it into place so it stays rigid. Just remember if you build a heavy costume it could compress the foam. When I put my chainmail shirt onto mine eventually my dummy got scoliosis. Oops.


----------

